# Has anyone heard about the microbiome - Candida, SIBO and Leaky Gut



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

Has anyone heard about this.  I healed all three and I'm in the best shape of my life.  Just wondering how many people have had an experience in healing the microbiome.


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Has anyone heard about this.  I healed all three and I'm in the best shape of my life.  Just wondering how many people have had an experience in healing the microbiome.


Hey look, another troll.


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Hey look, another troll.


What do you mean troll.  What are you talking about?  That is the biggest thing in health and fitness


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> What do you mean troll.  What are you talking about?  That is the biggest thing in health and fitness


Yep right up there with the longevity bullshit.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

I usually drink a pint of bleach. Clears it right up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

morons


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

Here it is…….How did you heal all three?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Here it is…….How did you heal all three??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Diet and supplements.  I went from 210 and 38 inch waist to 183 with a 29 inch waist.  My forty is 4.38 seconds.  I got sick in the Philippines and developed GU syndrome.  GU is the same thing as Candida, SIBO and Leaky Gut.  Before I went to the Philippines I was 180 with a 31 inch waist.  That's before I went and then that was 2 months later.  I'm in way better shape now than in the first picture


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

How were you diagnosed? I thought you were gonna post a link to sell some shit and trolling. I’ll give you a chance, because I do have gut issues but my microbiology came back good. And if you’re serious, there are quite a few guys here that could benefit from good info on this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

In the 1940s nobody in America really had GU Syndrome.  Women made all the food from scratch.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> In the 1940s nobody in America really had GU Syndrome.  Women made all the food from scratch.



That’s it? 

Can you tell us how to fix it? I wanna run a 40 in 4.38 seconds too.


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> How were you diagnosed? I thought you were gonna post a link to sell some shit and trolling. I’ll give you a chance, because I do have gut issues but my microbiology came back good. And if you’re serious, there are quite a few guys here that could benefit from good info on this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone has this, I mean everyone.  I cured the whole thing.  Just go here - http://ericshitshispants.com my before and after tests are on there as well as my medical records.  Just look up top under Eric's Test Results


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

There it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s it?
> 
> Can you tell us how to fix it? I wanna run a 40 in 4.38 seconds too.


I just posted my before and after test results.  I'm 46 and I can run a 4.38


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> There it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no product being sold


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> There is no product being sold


Just look at the before and after test results.  Pretty much every doctor and scientist says you  can't cure leaky gut but I cured it.  My test results are listed.  Everyone in America has this.  I gained 10 pounds in 1 day and 6 pounds in another day.  I reversed and cured the whole thing.  The 10 pound gain and the 6 pound gain are listed right in my medical records on the site


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> How were you diagnosed? I thought you were gonna post a link to sell some shit and trolling. I’ll give you a chance, because I do have gut issues but my microbiology came back good. And if you’re serious, there are quite a few guys here that could benefit from good info on this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What tests did you take?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> What tests did you take?



Blood labs and a stool sample test. Have a GI scan next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Blood labs and a stool sample test. Have a GI scan next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you go to a functional or MD?  You need to test for Candida, SIBO on breath and Leaky Gut.  I have proper tests here  there are at home tests as well.


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

Once you recolonize the microbiome it's no joke.  It opens up a whole new door to fitness.  I've been training my whole life.   Ever since I was 12 years old.


----------



## Yano (Aug 26, 2022)

Leaky Gut is a theory - intestinal permeability - there is no fact behind it. It's all supposition and new age mumbo jumbo horse shit.


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> Leaky Gut is a theory - intestinal permeability - there is no fact behind it. It's all supposition and new age mumbo jumbo horse shit.


No it is not.  I have before and after tests here -  at the top


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> Leaky Gut is a theory - intestinal permeability - there is no fact behind it. It's all supposition and new age mumbo jumbo horse shit.


Just look at my medical records at the top under eric's test results, they are at the bottom.  I gained 10 pounds in one day and 6 pounds in another day from leaky gut.  Once I cured everything returned


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

Gtfo you pseudo science snake oil dumbass


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

Symptoms are not a fucking diagnosis


----------



## Yano (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Just look at my medical records at the top under eric's test results, they are at the bottom.  I gained 10 pounds in one day and 6 pounds in another day from leaky gut.  Once I cured everything returned


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

Did I tell you guys how my wife helped me fix swollen ball syndrome?


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Symptoms are not a fucking diagnosis


Those are actual before and after tests, what are you talking about symptoms


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> View attachment 26771


That's the actual medical record from 2015.  What do you think made me gain 10 pounds in one day


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Those are actual before and after tests, what are you talking about symptoms


From some fucking quack clinic. Did they test you for food allergies for the perfect diet too


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> That's the actual medical record from 2015.  What do you think made me gain 10 pounds in one day


You’re digestion was shit


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Symptoms are not a fucking diagnosis


Just go to the top of the page   all the before and after tests are there


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

😂 I’m just gonna walk into my Drs office and tell them I need to fix my micro biome 😂


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

You had moldy eye or?


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> From some fucking quack clinic. Did they test you for food allergies for the perfect diet too


Candida, SIBO and Leaky gut are the biggest up and coming thing in health and fitness people are finally waking up to why everyone in America is fat.  It's digestion that's been blown out by BIG pharma drugs and added hormones and preservatives


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Candida, SIBO and Leaky gut are the biggest up and coming thing in health and fitness people are finally waking up to why everyone in America is fat.  It's digestion that's been blown out by BIG pharma drugs and added hormones and preservatives


😂 you got scammed


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re digestion was shit


That's what Candida, SIBO and Leaky Gut are.  It's digestion


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> That's what Candida, SIBO and Leaky Gut are.  It's digestion


No


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 you got scammed


I'm in the best shape of my life and can run a 4.38 40.  What are you talking about


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 you got scammed



Bro, can YOU run a 4.38 second 40??

It’s all on his website.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

Mother fucker needed to take a massive shit


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 26, 2022)

I think he's just wanting to boost his page ranking. He's gotten the link in quite a few times.  Some banner ads or some such will show up there soon, probably with referral links to various probiotic mixes.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

You can’t test for sibo well because it’s basically a bullshit way of saying bloating. It’s a bullshit term same as leaky gut


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You can’t test for sibo well because it’s basically a bullshit way of saying bloating. It’s a bullshit term same as leaky gut



Until YOU post a link to YOUR website, I don’t want to hear you say anything negative about 4.38 Eric here.


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No


no, what


RiR0 said:


> You can’t test for sibo well because it’s basically a bullshit way of saying bloating. It’s a bullshit term same as leaky gut


There's tests for it??  What do you mean you can't test for it.  There is a breath test for it.  So What happened when I tested positive then I tested negative.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> no, what
> 
> There's tests for it??  What do you mean you can't test for it.  There is a breath test for it.  So What happened when I tested positive then I tested negative.



Yea @RiR0, there’s a breath test for it. So THERE.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> no, what
> 
> There's tests for it??  What do you mean you can't test for it.  There is a breath test for it.  So What happened when I tested positive then I tested negative.


You got took motherfucker. Sibo is not a medical term. 
There’s no infection.
A breath test 😂 god damn this is rich.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

To think with all my digestive issues I had to have the old fashioned colonoscopy


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You got took motherfucker. Sibo is not a medical term.
> There’s no infection.
> A breath test 😂 god damn this is rich.


Seriously buddy, you're just not that bright


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> To think with all my digestive issues I had to have the old fashioned colonoscopy


and you have digestion issues and you aren't listening


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> To think with all my digestive issues I had to have the old fashioned colonoscopy



Did you LOOK at Eric’s website? Maybe you just need some supplements and all your digestive issues will go away! 

You could be fast as fuck too. Nobody will believe how fast you are.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> and you have digestion issues and you aren't listening


Because I went an actual specialist who is evidence based not a scam artist.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Because I went an actual specialist who is evidence based not a scam artist.



Yea but how fast is your 40?


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Because I went an actual specialist who is evidence based not a scam artist.


And your digestive issues are fixed?


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Because I went an actual specialist who is evidence based not a scam artist.


who was the specialist?  I went to an endo for a year and he told me I was fine after I gained 10 pounds in one day.


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> And your digestive issues are fixed?


because mine are


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> who was the specialist?  I went to an endo for a year and he told me I was fine after I gained 10 pounds in one day.


You went to an endo for digestive health issues? Well there’s your problem you’re retarded


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> who was the specialist?  I went to an endo for a year and he told me I was fine after I gained 10 pounds in one day.



I’m curious. Why an endo for digestive health?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You went to an endo for digestive health issues? Well there’s your problem you’re retarded










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You went to an endo for digestive health issues? Well there’s your problem you’re retarded


No I went to an endo because I had hypothyroid symptoms.  Every digestive issue I had is cured based on my tests.  My body weight corrected from 210 to 183


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You went to an endo for digestive health issues? Well there’s your problem you’re retarded


Your digestive issues aren't corrected.  Do you get it


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> No I went to an endo because I had hypothyroid symptoms.  Every digestive issue I had is cured based on my tests.  My body weight corrected from 210 to 183



Ah… so separate issues that really didn’t have anything to do with each other. I get it. 

I went to an Optician before I went on TRT.


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You went to an endo for digestive health issues? Well there’s your problem you’re retarded


The Chinese have been doing this for years.  What don't you get.  All it is, is GU Syndrome in China - https://www.google.com/search?q=gu+...IBDTQuMS4xLjEuMC41LjGYAQCgAQE&sclient=gws-wiz


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ah… so separate issues that really didn’t have anything to do with each other. I get it.
> 
> I went to an Optician before I went on TRT.


Just go to facebook groups and look at Canida, SIBO and Leaky Gut.  There's tons of groups and everyone is trying to cure it


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ah… so separate issues that really didn’t have anything to do with each other. I get it.
> 
> I went to an Optician before I went on TRT.


I had hypothroid symptoms.  I went to an Endo, he sucked.  He tried to drug me.  Then I discovered I had digestive issues.  Then I cured my digestive issues which were Candida, SIBO and Leaky Gut


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)

Hey @erichamm1 , if I see you post that link one more time, you're gone. Knock the shit off. 

Have your conversation, but stop posting links.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Just go to facebook groups and look at Canida, SIBO and Leaky Gut.  There's tons of groups and everyone is trying to cure it



Dude, I get it!!! You don’t need to hit me with more proof! 

What was the relevance of the endo you saw for a year?


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Dude, I get it!!! You don’t need to hit me with more proof!
> 
> What was the relevance of the endo you saw for a year?


Because I had hypothyroid symptoms but I didn't have hypothyroidism.  What I had was severe GU Syndrome.  I went to the Philippines for work and got GU.  Candida, SIBO and Leaky are the same thing as GU Syndrome.  Westerners can get GU when they go to south east Asia.  I went to a chinese doctor after I cured and he was the one that told me about GU.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Because I had hypothyroid symptoms but I didn't have hypothyroidism.  What I had was severe GU Syndrome.  I went to the Philippines for work and got GU.  Candida, SIBO and Leaky are the same thing as GU Syndrome.  Westerners can get GU when they go to south east Asia.  I went to a chinese doctor after I cured and he was the one that told me about GU.



Ah… now I understand. Thank you for all the information man. And welcome to the UGBB. I don’t have any of those symptoms but if I ever do, then I’ll be sure to check out your website.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Because I had hypothyroid symptoms but I didn't have hypothyroidism.  What I had was severe GU Syndrome.  I went to the Philippines for work and got GU.  Candida, SIBO and Leaky are the same thing as GU Syndrome.  Westerners can get GU when they go to south east Asia.  I went to a chinese doctor after I cured and he was the one that told me about GU.


😂 
Your new name leaky gut


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂
> Your new name leaky gut


How about cured leaky gut


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂
> Your new name leaky gut


It's hard to cure though.  Not easy.  The Chinese have been doing it for years


----------



## TODAY (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> I had hypothroid symptoms.  I went to an Endo, he sucked.  He tried to drug me.  Then I discovered I had digestive issues.  Then I cured my digestive issues which were Candida, SIBO and Leaky Gut


Here's the thing:

You symptoms will come back.

What you've done so far is _excellent_, but I'm afraid that you're gonna need to go a bit further to ensure that the leaky gut doesn't return.

Why, you ask?

Because leaky gut, SIBO, etc. are merely symptoms of a deeper issue: a fundamental misalignment of energies in and around the gut.

I know this all sounds super scary, but rest assured: I am here to help.

First off, we're gonna need to address the root chakra. I'm not sure what your zodiac sign is, but I'd recommend starting with a rose quartz dilding apparatus like this one:


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ah… now I understand. Thank you for all the information man. And welcome to the UGBB. I don’t have any of those symptoms but if I ever do, then I’ll be sure to check out your website.


Everyone in America has it.  People don't look like this anymore.  There's a reason why


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Everyone in America has it.  People don't look like this anymore.  There's a reason why



I don’t look like that and I’m glad. Those people were out of shape and skinny fat.


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂
> Your new name leaky gut


🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Everyone in America has it.  People don't look like this anymore.  There's a reason why


I blame technicolor


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I blame technicolor



And diversity


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂
> Your new name leaky gu





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don’t look like that and I’m glad. Those people were out of shape and skinny
> 
> 
> BigBaldBeardGuy said:
> ...


----------



## TODAY (Aug 26, 2022)

Now,

Once you've properly cleansed the rectum of demonic energies, you'll need to address the intestines.

For this, you'll need the following:

1 extra long turkey baster
12oz of REAL peppermint extract
3oz of tea tree oil
Grain alcohol


----------



## TODAY (Aug 26, 2022)

Are you following me here, champ?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 26, 2022)

It's important that I have your undivided attention because these steps must be followed TO THE LETTER


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Now,
> 
> Once you've properly cleansed the rectum of demonic energies, you'll need to address the intestines.
> 
> ...


I've been lifting my whole life.  I can't believe you haven't heard of this?  Don't do it.  Bill Gates is pouring millions into studying it


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It's important that I have your undivided attention because these steps must be followed TO THE LETTER



Maybe you have a website?


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Are you following me here, champ?


Why is Bill Gates pouring millions into it?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> I've been lifting my whole life.  I can't believe you haven't heard of this?  Don't do it.  Bill Gates is pouring millions into studying it



Say no more. Bill Gates is my god! He’s the epitome of good health!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Why is Bill Gates pouring millions into it?


Into made up symptoms?


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Maybe you have a websi
> 
> 
> erichamm1 said:
> ...


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Into made up symptoms?


Maybe they aren't made up symptoms.  https://www.google.com/search?q=bil...HAAeACAAVaIAdMEkgEBOZgBAKABAQ&sclient=gws-wiz


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

Why don’t Americans look like this anymore? That’s your question?


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Into made up symptoms?











						Drugs From Bugs: Why Gates, Zuck And Benioff Think The Next Blockbusters Will Come From Inside Your Gut
					

A groundswell of cutting-edge research has the potential to deliver a burst of new therapies that will vastly reduce human suffering—and generate huge paydays for the field’s pioneers.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Maybe they aren't made up symptoms.  https://www.google.com/search?q=bil...HAAeACAAVaIAdMEkgEBOZgBAKABAQ&sclient=gws-wiz


Where the fuck do you see sibo and leaky gut you Chinese snake oil salesman


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Why don’t Americans look like this anymore? That’s your question?


Yes, why don't they.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Yes, why don't they.


Out shape, fat, skinny fat?
Maybe you do have moldy eye
They all look like shit


----------



## TODAY (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Why is Bill Gates pouring millions into it?


Okay good,

Now, your anus should be relatively relaxed and pliant from the aforementioned dilding, but you might still want to apply a thin layer of peanut butter or cream cheese to the turkey baster before insertion. In any case, I recommend lying down in the bathtub and slowly but forcefully injecting the cleansing mixture into your anus.

Once the baster is empty, you'll need to elevate your rectum such that it is ABOVE YOUR HEAD. This step is critical, as it ensures that the cleansing oils can penetrate into the deepest reaches of your GI tract. It can take up to 30 minutes for full diffusion. You'll know it's done when you can taste peppermint.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Yes, why don't they.



Botox and plastic surgery, or too many carbs. Simple


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Drugs From Bugs: Why Gates, Zuck And Benioff Think The Next Blockbusters Will Come From Inside Your Gut
> 
> 
> A groundswell of cutting-edge research has the potential to deliver a burst of new therapies that will vastly reduce human suffering—and generate huge paydays for the field’s pioneers.
> ...



Yea. See, you had me up until this point. Hard no. The Zuck and Gates? Evil bad people. I’m going to try @TODAY pink quartz dildo thing first. Fuck Zuckerberg and Fuck Bill Gates.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Botox and plastic surgery, or too many carbs. Simple
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly these all kinda look like your average Walmart goers


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Honestly these all kinda look like your average Walmart goers



More Mountain Dew and cigarettes!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

https://health.usnews.com/health-news/blogs/eat-run/articles/2018-06-21/4-facts-about-sibo-the-internet-keeps-getting-wrong
		




			https://badgut.org/information-centre/a-z-digestive-topics/leaky-gut-syndrome/


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> View attachment 26777



Edit: to clarify THIS pic



That’s hot. Fucking @erichamm1 has a website but nothing on it convinces me that he knows what he’s talking about. A hot chick spreading her butthole? You must have one of those PhDs or something.


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Edit: to clarify THIS pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude seriously, how can you not know this.  I've spoken to a ton of real bodybuilders that are finally waking up to it.


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Dude seriously, how can you not know this.  I've spoken to a ton of real bodybuilders that are finally waking up to it.



I live a very sheltered life. I was raised by wolves. I didn’t even know about the internet until 4 years ago.


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I live a very sheltered life. I was raised by wolves. I didn’t even know about the internet until 4 years ago.


makes sense.  That's probably why you're on a bodybuilding forum


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> makes sense.  That's probably why you're on a bodybuilding forum


Who are these bodybuilders you’ve spoken too?


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I live a very sheltered life. I was raised by wolves. I didn’t even know about the internet until 4 years





RiR0 said:


> Who are these bodybuilders you’ve spoken too?  I just don't think it has anything to do with diet anymore or cutting calories.  It's healing the body to lose inflammation to increase testosterone.  My testosterone was cut in half when I came back from the Philippines.  It went from 832 to 405.


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

I just don't think it has anything to do with diet anymore or cutting calories.  It's healing the body to lose inflammation to increase testosterone.  My testosterone was cut in half when I came back from the Philippines.  It went from 832 to 405.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

I don’t know why I didn’t think could get any more stupid


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> I just don't think it has anything to do with diet anymore or cutting calories.  It's healing the body to lose inflammation to increase testosterone.  My testosterone was cut in half when I came back from the Philippines.  It went from 832 to 405.


Well you’re wrong and that’s why you get for thinking


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I don’t know why I didn’t think could get any more stupid


"I don’t know why I didn’t think could get any more stupid"  What does that even mean


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> "I don’t know why I didn’t think could get any more stupid"  What does that even mean


It means you got more stupid than I could imagine you slant eyed scam artist


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

“I don’t understand thermodynamics”


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well you’re wrong and that’s why you get for think





RiR0 said:


> It means you got more stupid than I could imagine you slant eyed scam artist


but you're the one with the digestive problems.  And you just can't figure it out


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> but you're the one with the digestive problems.  And you just can't figure it out


I know exactly what it is and how to prevent it. I also understand thermodynamics and that leaky gut and sibo aren’t real


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 26, 2022)

I fucked up and opened this shit at work! 😂
I got my rose quartz dildo come next day air! I never knew it could be so simple 😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> I just don't think it has anything to do with diet anymore or cutting calories.  It's healing the body to lose inflammation to increase testosterone.  My testosterone was cut in half when I came back from the Philippines.  It went from 832 to 405.



If everyone here has it already then how did you manage to escape it until your fateful trip to the Philippines? I’ve seen the Philippines. It’s an absolutely disgusting country. You probably caught some sort of soup flu bug too. Don’t start this pandemic shit again.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

I see that we have moved onto leaky butt now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

The epitome of health


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> View attachment 26782


Now I know why you enjoy hiking so much.


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> If everyone here has it already then how did you manage to escape it until your fateful trip to the Philippines? I’ve seen the Philippines. It’s an absolutely disgusting country. You probably caught some sort of soup flu bug too. Don’t start this pandemic shit again.


Everyone has it and that's why you can't get really ripped up.  Eugen Sandow didn't have it and he invented bodybuilding.  That picture is in 1887.  They didn't even have a gym back then


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Everyone has it and that's why you can't get really ripped up.  Eugen Sandow didn't have it and he invented bodybuilding.  That picture is in 1887.  They didn't even have a gym back then


You’ve never seen a bodybuilding show have you? 
In fact I think you’re living in denial of reality


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> If everyone here has it already then how did you manage to escape it until your fateful trip to the Philippines? I’ve seen the Philippines. It’s an absolutely disgusting country. You probably caught some sort of soup flu bug too. Don’t start this pandemic shit again.


I had it up until I went to the Philippines.  I got GU in the Philippines


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

Wtf are you on about


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’ve never seen a bodybuilding show have you?
> In fact I think you’re living in denial of reality


Bodybuilders on steroids or massive amounts of HGH and IGF-1.  That guy is totally natural.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Wtf are you on about



You need to make the photo black&white


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> Bodybuilders on steroids or massive amounts of HGH and IGF-1.  That guy is totally natural.


There’s no naturally lean people of natural bodybuilders huh? 😂


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Wtf are you on about


That's roids.  Show me something natural.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You need to make the photo black&white


I can’t because of my leaky gut


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> That's roids.  Show me something natural.


God you’re a moron. Piss off swamp rat


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

Layne Norton life time natural


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I can’t because of my leaky gut


go take a test let's see if you got it


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 27, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> That's roids.  Show me something natural.




Daddy Long Neck from TikTok


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Layne Norton life time natural


yeah he's on roids.  I'm not impressed by roids


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> go take a test let's see if you got it


There’s no leaky gut test it’s not a real thing


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Daddy Long Neck from TikTok


at least he's natural


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> There’s no leaky gut test it’s not a real thing


It's real I cured it and you will get in better shape when you do


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 27, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> at least he's natural



No Leaky Gut SIBO or GU and he’d beat your 40 time. Dude is fast as fuck.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> It's real I cured it and you will get in better shape when you do


I’m in better shape than you could ever be


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Layne Norton life time natural
> 
> 
> RiR0 said:
> ...


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m in better shape than you could ever be


post a picture


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> post a picture


I did you called it steroids you slant eyed chink bitch


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 27, 2022)

Oh it’s ON now bitch….


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 27, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> It's real I cured it and you will get in better shape when you do


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh it’s ON now bitch….
> 
> View attachment 26796


It’s the damn mobile


----------



## Sven Northman (Aug 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I usually drink a pint of bleach. Clears it right up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cured my covid. Bleach FTW!


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 27, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> It's real I cured it and you will get in better shape when you do


Will you STFU! You didn't cure shit!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Will you STFU! You didn't cure shit!


Im still confused as to how anything was cured because he literally never had a diagnosis


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Im still confused as to how anything was cured because he literally never had a diagnosis


hahaha, there are tests.  You take a test, you fail the test.  Then you take the take and you pass the test.  That is your diagnosis.  I don't understand.  I have all my before and after tests on that site. If you are a bodybuilder, why would you not want complete nutrition.  If your gut is blown out, you can't digest and absorb nutrition.  My testosterone was cut in half because of it, because I couldn't create any hormones because I had no nutrition.  In that after picture of me that's all inflammation on my body.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> 🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


Gold star for you ⭐️


----------



## TODAY (Aug 27, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> hahaha, there are tests.  You take a test, you fail the test.  Then you take the take and you pass the test.  That is your diagnosis.  I don't understand.  I have all my before and after tests on that site. If you are a bodybuilder, why would you not want complete nutrition.  If your gut is blown out, you can't digest and absorb nutrition.  My testosterone was cut in half because of it, because I couldn't create any hormones because I had no nutrition.  In that after picture of me that's all inflammation on my body.


I get the sense that you're something of an expert when it comes to failed tests


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 27, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I get the sense that you're something of an expert when it comes to failed tests


I failed and then I passed.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 27, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> I failed and then I passed.


Way to keep at it, champ


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> hahaha, there are tests.  You take a test, you fail the test.  Then you take the take and you pass the test.  That is your diagnosis.  I don't understand.  I have all my before and after tests on that site. If you are a bodybuilder, why would you not want complete nutrition.  If your gut is blown out, you can't digest and absorb nutrition.  My testosterone was cut in half because of it, because I couldn't create any hormones because I had no nutrition.  In that after picture of me that's all inflammation on my body.


A made up symptom is not a diagnosis.

It’s kind of like if a dr diagnosed you with crackling knees


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 27, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> hahaha, there are tests.  You take a test, you fail the test.  Then you take the take and you pass the test.  That is your diagnosis.  I don't understand.  I have all my before and after tests on that site. If you are a bodybuilder, why would you not want complete nutrition.  If your gut is blown out, you can't digest and absorb nutrition.  My testosterone was cut in half because of it, because I couldn't create any hormones because I had no nutrition.  In that after picture of me that's all inflammation on my body.



Perhaps you may want to explain what is involved with the test.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

Hey guys I cured gurgle tummy and butterfly belly


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Hey guys I cured gurgle tummy and butterfly belly


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 27, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> View attachment 26802


Those are the same people who timed his 40


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

Okay @erichamm1 ill stop playing around. I actually did cure all my issues with a miracle product that big pharma and Bill Gates hates. 
You’re welcome btw 









						HumaPro®
					

No Other Protein Compares to HumaPro®: Economical: Costs less per serving than other proteins† Super Concentrated: *1 serving of HumaPro® = a Whole Food Protein Equivalent of 25g averaged, with only 0.02 calories per serving† 1 serving of HumaPro®: 0.02 Calories, *25g Protein, 0g Carbs & 0g...




					hitechpharma.com


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Okay @erichamm1 ill stop playing around. I actually did cure all my issues with a miracle product that big pharma and Bill Gates hates.
> You’re welcome btw
> 
> 
> ...


Is it true you only found relief after switching to pineapple?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Is it true you only found relief after switching to pineapple?


I had to toy around with different combinations for different ailments. 
It’s really best just to buy 90servings of each flavor.
For leaky gut and sibo pineapple and orange would be the best suggestion


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

Now for Stiff knee and creaky shoulder blue razz and passion fruit


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Now for Stiff knee and creaky shoulder blue razz and passion fruit


Can confirm! Just got some Blu razz in. Creaky shoulder and stiff knee things of the passed. I have tests to prove it.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

Test results to prove it buddy


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Test results to prove it buddy



Lol. The test results. 🤣


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 27, 2022)

This same morherfucker was on here last with his 4.3 forty. Just fuck off with that nonsense. If you’re  gonna troll at least be good at it. For fucks sake I ran an electronically timed 3.63 at my pro day this year and I’m the same age as you. 4.38 is just not that impressive in this day and age. I also benched 225 for 89 reps but I had to stop cause my leaky gut started acting up. If I’d known about you I could have hit 100 reps easy. Oh and my vertical jump is 59” but that’s with a 60lb weighted vest.

I can’t say this any more directly: Go Fuck Yourself.


----------



## Yano (Aug 27, 2022)

4.7 and 4.9 at the Combine at a body weight of 258.

You are full of shit , fuck off and go away.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 27, 2022)

That stealth edit for the link he was spamming in the beginning... 😂😂😂


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 27, 2022)

Here’s the problem I see…leaky gut or not the OP just doesn’t have the right clavicle size … if he knew how to grow his clavicles the RIGHT way he wouldn’t be in this mess…fuckin rookie


----------

